# How diverse is your iPod library?



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Reading through the 25 RandomThings About You thread got me thinking about the eclectic mix of music on my iPod. Elvis, Frank and Dean to Poison, Meatloaf and Soundgarden, with everything in between - The Beatles, The Osmonds, Aerosmith, The Who, Tom Jones, Chris Isaak, Lorrie Morgan, Michael Jackson, Ray Charles, Weezer, matchbox twenty, INXS, Jimmie Rodgers, The Partridge Family, Bruce Springsteen, Patsy Cline, Michael Buble, Green Day, David Cook, The Four Seasons, and lots of other 60's music... And there's one Christmas song I keep on all year - Perry Como's _Ave Maria_. Listening to that song is like having a religious experience.

So... how about you? How diverse is your iPod library?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On my Nano:
Celtic Woman
Clifford Brown
Dinah Washington
Daniel Powter
Dixie Chicks
Elvis
The Fray
Hank Williams
Israel Kamakawiwo'ole
James Taylor
Jerry Lee Lewis
Johnny Cash
Little Richard
Macy Gray
Norah Jones
Paul McCartney
Ray Charles
Rod Stewart
Rosemary Clooney
Sarah McLachlan

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Does this qualify as eclectic? 


*Rock/Pop*
*[td]Jazz[/td][td]Classical[/td]*
*
[tr]
[td]Blood, Sweat & Tears
Chase
Chicago
Dave Matthews Band
Earth, Wind & Fire
Emerson, Lake & Palmer
Genesis
Kate Bush
Mike Oldfield
Pink Floyd
Renaissance
Spirit
Steely Dan
Sufjan Stevens
Supertramp
The Alan Parsons Project
The Moody Blues
Tower of Power
Traffic[/td]
[td]Al DiMeola/Jean-Luc Ponty
Bill Evans
Bela Fleck
Count Basie/Duke Ellington
Dave Brubeck Quartet
Dizzy Gillespie Alumni All-Stars
Don Ellis
Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Band
Stan Kenton
Kieth Jarret
Maynard Ferguson
Pat Metheny
Phil Collins Big Band
[/td]
[td]Ludvig von Beethoven
Otorino Respighi
Igor Stravinsky
Aaron Copland
Karl Orff
Hector Berlioz
Rimsky-Korsakov
Richard Strauss
Antonin Dvorak
Holst/Handel/Bach (Cleveland Symph. Winds)
Johannes Brahms[/td]
[/tr]
*


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

On my iPod Touch:

Chet Atkins
Les Paul w/ Mary Ford
Charlie Byrd
Johnny Smith
Andres Segovia
John Williams
Ana Vidovic
Liona Boyd
Sharon Isbin
Jane Monheit
Kiri Te Kanawa
Rene Fleming
Maria Callas
ABBA
Jerry Reed
Bing Crosby
Julian Bream
Lenny Breau
Paco De Lucia
Kenny Poole
Django Reinhardt
Duane Eddy
Joe Edwards
Claude Debussy
Herb Ellis
George van Eps
Franco Platino
Muriel Anderson
David Russell
Jason Vieaux
Yang Xuefei
Paul Yandell
Joe Pass
Bee Gees
Roy Orbison
Earl Klugh
The Romeros
L.A. Guitar Quartet
J. S. Bach
Ludwig v.Beethoven
Petrovich Mussorgsky
Benny Goodman
Jonathan and Darlene Edwards
Bobby Gibson
Hector Berlioz
Gypsy Kings
Giuseppe Verde
Alexandre Lagoya & Ida Presti
Victoria de los Angleles

Mike


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have 26 genres, some of them I defined but other than Filk (which I wanted to break out of Folk) and Classic Pop, I can't remember what they are.  My Genres include Alternative, Punk, Blues and Jazz, Classical, Rock, Pop, Metal, Country, World, New Age and Hip Hop.  I don't have any Osmond (though I want some) but I do have Bobby Sherman and David Cassidy (My sister thought they were a joke present but I listen to them).  According to my Ipod, I have over 300 artisits but some of them are on soundtacks.  Artists on my Ipod include 
Alison Krauss, Aretha Franklin, Barenaked Ladies, Bedlam Bards, Benny Goodman, Bering Strait, Blackmore's Night, Bob Newhart, Bon Jovi, Bruce Springsteen,Bryan Adams, Brian Setzer Orchestra, Buddy Holly, Cab Calloway, Carly Simon, Carol King, Celtic Nots, Cheep Trick, Chris Isaak, Chumbawamba (one of my top 3, at least today), The Cranberries, Dan Bern, Dave Koz, David Lee Roth, Deep Purple, Devo, Diana Krall, The Doors, The Dubliners, Duran Duran, Dwight Yokam, Elton John, Emmylou Harris, Eric Clapton, Faith Hill, Garbage, George Thorogood, Gin Blossoms, Green Day (always in my top 3), Gwen Stefani, Haviv Koite, Harry Connick, INXS, The Irish Rovers, Jakob Dylan, James Brown, Jo Dee Messina, Johnny Cash, k.d. Lang, Keith Urban, Kenny Chesney, Kid Rock, Klaatu, KT Tunstall, Lady Antebellum, Louis Armstrong, Maroon 5, Matchbox Twenty, Melissa Etheridge, Michael Longcor, Morphine, Natasha Bedingfield, Neil Diamond, Nelly Furtado, Nickelback (rounding out my top 3), Norah Jones, Paul McCartney, Planxty, Poison, Queen, Quiet Riot, Ray Charles, The Refreshments, Robert Plant, Robin Williams, Rod Stewart, Roger Miller, The Rolling Stones, Roy Orbison, Santana, Sheryl Crow, Simon & Garfunkel, Smash Mouth, Stevie Wonder, Sting, The Sweet, Toby Keith, Tracy Chapman, Train, U2, UB40, Uncle Kracker, Van Halen, Whitesnake, Willie Nelson, Wynton Marsalis, Yo Yo Ma, 3 Doors Down.  I also have classical music by many diffierent composers - just over 20 of them.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Let's see - some of the genres on my iPod are: Irish, Scottish, Old Time/Appalachian, Quebecois and other French Canadian, Folk, Cape Breton, French, English, Welsh, Breton, Sea chanties & other Sea Music, Australian, Sacred Harp, Early Music, Classical, Cajun, Bluegrass, Scandinavian fiddle, Chinese traditional music, and a small amount of folk-rock, rock and pop, mainly 60s and 70s albums. I have a smattering of Klezmer, show tunes, and world music not categorized above.  

I genrally use shuffle play, and I especially like strange juxtapositions, such as a Gregorian chant followed by Ralph Stanley, followed by Welsh triple harp...

I haven't listed too many individual artists here, because I have a very large collection of music, and unless people are familiar with these genres, many of the artist names will be unfamiliar. (Although many are well known within their respective genres.) But I'll pick one artist from each message above that I also have on my iPod: The Beatles, Hank Willaims, Bela Fleck, Andres Segovia, Emmylou Harris. Good choices, folks!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Let's see - some of the genres on my iPod are: Irish, Scottish, Old Time/Appalachian, Quebecois and other French Canadian, Folk, Cape Breton, French, English, Welsh, Breton, Sea chanties & other Sea Music, Australian, Sacred Harp, Early Music, Classical, Cajun, Bluegrass, Scandinavian fiddle, Chinese traditional music, and a small amount of folk-rock, rock and pop, mainly 60s and 70s albums. I have a smattering of Klezmer, show tunes, and world music not categorized above.
> I genrally use shuffle play, and I especially like strange juxtapositions, such as a Gregorian chant followed by Ralph Stanley, followed by Welsh triple harp...


I've got most of stuff you listed but have been looking for Old Time/Appalachian. Where did you get yours? I usually shuffle my music as well; some of the combinations are great and I have so much music I can forget about some of the good ones if I don't suffle them.


----------



## ryansmom33 (Oct 3, 2009)

Mine ranges from andrae bucheli  to nirvana


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On my iPod:























(oh, wait, I don't have one!)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^ 

Likewise. Now, if you were to ask about _vinyl_....


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

*On my iPod 160 GB:* (I use it for mostly audiobooks, though I do keep music on it too)

Alternative & Punk: 398 MB
Audiobooks: 25.31 GB
Books & Spoken: 8.1 GB
Classical: 30.37 GB
Compilation: 602 MB
Folk: 127 MB
Jazz: 270 MB
Medieval: 127.8 MB
Opera: 66 MB
Other: 55 MB
Rock: 430 MB


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> On my iPod:
> 
> ...
> 
> (oh, wait, I don't have one!)


I don't, either. My tunes are on my several-years-old Dell "Digital Jukebox" iPod analog.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

No Ipod of anysort.. but my MP3 player has everything .. except (C)rap.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Well I am an old school funk girl at heart, but I also have jazz, classical, blues, 70s rock, some 60s rock, spoken word (last poets, Blue Guerilla, etc), a lil rap (Wu Tang, Public Enemy, etc), a lil old country (Johnny Rodriquez, Willie and Waylie, etc), and even some Sufi Mystical music and chanting.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I've got most of stuff you listed but have been looking for Old Time/Appalachian. Where did you get yours?


Imallbs -

Here are some sources I've used to find Old Time / Appalachian albums:

First, here's a link to the Old Time Music Site, and in particular to their links page, which is a great resource. In the left hand column, click on the word Index to see all the links.

http://www.oldtimemusic.com/otlinks.html

Some places I've gotten Old Time CDs:

http://www.countysales.com/

http://www.elderly.com/

and Amazon has a number of things as well, once you know which artists you're looking for.

For MP3 downloads, I have a subscription to eMusic, and they have a nice selection of Old Time music as well:

http://www.emusic.com/about/index.html

If you aren't already familiar with this, the Old Time Herald is a great magazine about Old Time music, with in depth articles and album reviews.

http://www.oldtimeherald.org/


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Bauhaus
Rasputina
Mediaevil Baebes
Frank Sinatra
Sequentia
Dean Martin
The Beach Boys
Depeche Mode
Peter Murphy
The Smiths
Dave Matthews Band
Nox Arcana
Dead Can Dance
Bach
Yo-yo Ma
My Chemical Romance
Linkin Park
Nat King Cole
Anna Netrebko
Sarah Brightman
Aerosmith
Faith + the Muse
Flogging Molly
Gary Allan
Chris LeDoux
George Strait
Hortus Musicus
Omar Faruk Tekbilek
Quire of Voices
Sixx:A.M.
a bunch of Opera
This Mortal Coil
Van Morrison
Harry Connick Jr
Ravi Shankar
Robert Shaw
Queen
Led Zeppelin
George Ducas
Patsy Cline


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i listen to new music like the Black Eyed Peas.  also Taylor Swift, even Lady GaGa!  but my library is like 40% contemporary christian music.. the Hillsong band from Australia.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Imalbs and gdae got me thinking and I had to look - I have about 85 or so genres on my not-an-iPod.  Many are really sub-genres; I have Rock but also Stoner Rock (Pink Floyd, etc), Straight Boy Rock (Springsteen, Bon Jovi), Garage (Ben Folds, Weezer) and Anger Rock (Alanis Morrisette).  Punk is broken up into multiple categories as is Dance, Classical and Alternative.  Oddly enough, New Wave is not broken down in sub-genres and is by far the largest at about 30 hours of music.

Many my genre names are ones that mean something to me but may not be as clear to anyone else and include Porn Groove (Prince, Lords of Acid, Khia), Diva (Josephine Baker, Bette Midler, Cher, Annie Lennox) and Gay Pop (Erasure, Pet Shop Boys).


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually, according to iTunes, I have 354 genres! I just put the main general ones up above. This happens in part because I edit each album as I put it on, and use a lot of personalized tagging. (This is why I want an iTunes like editing function for the Kindle!) I may put more than one genre down, if both apply - like having multiple tags. So a track could be Sea Music / Canadian. Or if there was more than one song or tune in a set, it could combine both genres, such as Irish / Quebecois. I have many of these combination genres listed on iTunes. I also have my own genres, such as American Civil War, Irish language (for songs in the Irish form of Gaelic), New England Contradance (not a formal genre recognized by iTunes, that's for sure!). 

The "Old Time" genre is actually a problem, because most music services don't recognize it. Old Time albums can show up as Bluegrass, Country, Folk, Americana, (or on eMusic, reggae!) etc., so it can be hard to track them down if you're searching by genre. 

This is why I obsessively relabel things!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I get almost all the free MP3s I can find from amazon (pass on the explicit ones), so there's all kinds of random stuff on my iPod!  It's a nice surprise when something cool comes up that I didn't know about.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My iPhone has developed a tendency to shuffle Nine Inch Nails' most explicit song back to back with part of Mozart's Requiem at least once a day for the last 3 months.  The fact that this has come to seem normal pretty much sums up how odd my musical tastes are.

Let's see, the last couple of nights' listening were mostly 80's pop and early 90's rock.  The last downloads were Sheryl Crow, Faith No More, Roberta Flack, U2, Extreme, Nickelback and .... the Carpenters.  LOL  Plus one of the Amazon classical freebies 911Jason posted a week or two ago.  I'm way too lazy to tag them all, there are currently 693 songs on there.  Most of them are burnt from CDs I already had, but lately I've been picking up a song or two a day from iTunes as something new pops into my head.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks to this thread, I've been trying out a lot of new stuff. 

Some of what I have on my Sandisk, ranked by what I tend to listen to most since it inspires me most:

World and ethnic: Milongas, taksims, kizombas, fados, cumbias, rumbas, reels. Klezmer, gypsy, Griot, gidayu, sirtos, llanera. Gamelans, kotos, ouds, sitars. 

Baroque: Bach, Corelli, Couperin, Rameau, Purcell, Handel, Hayden, Lully, Monteverdi, Scarlatti, Telemann, Vivaldi. I'm wild about harpsichords.

Renaissance: Dowland, Frescobaldi, Machaut, Monteverdi, Gibbons, Praetorius, Gabrieli. I collect versions of Dowland's lute song "Can She Excuse My Wrongs."

Ambient:  Air, Michael Hedges, Pierre Bensusan, Shadowfax, Enigma, Sasha and Digweed, Paco di Lucia, Ottmar Liebert, Strunz and Farah, Infected Mushroom, Jazzanova, Gotan Project, De Phazz.

Blues: King (Freddy, B. B., Albert), Musselwhite, Mayall, Clapton, Guy, Hammond, Hooker, Sumlin, Wells, Allison, Vaughn, Mahal, Mo'.

Jazz: Chet Baker, Charlie Mingus, Cal Tjader, Jack McDuff, Ponty, Corea, Metheny, Davis, Monk, Keith Jarrett when he isn't vocalizing.

Celtic: Altan, Lunasa, Celtic Nots, Liz Carroll, Natalie MacMaster, Slainte. I'm pretty picky with Celtic, and like it modal and traditional.

Classical and opera: Pretty much what you'd expect--Beethoven, Chopin, Rachmaninov, Bartok, Dvorak, Satie, Debussy, Faure, de Falla, Tchaikosky, Schumann, Schubert, Puccini, Verdi, Not much Mozart. I have a huge fondness for Beverly Sills and Joan Sutherland, and collect versions of favorite arias.

Bluegrass: Ranges from old (Bill Monroe, etc.) to new (String Cheese Incident, Bela Fleck). I collect versions of 'Salt Creek,' and my favorite so far is the guitar duet with Doc and Merle Watson.

Rock: Motown, Bob Dylan, Fifties classics, Sixties icons (Stones, Who, Hendrix, etc.), Eighties alternative (stuff that never made it to the commercial airwaves, alas); groups and people like Dead Can Dance, Elvis Costello, Depeche Mode, David Bowie, CSNY, plus a sprinkling of newer bands.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

marianner (or anyone else who's interested) -eMusic also has a free daily download. I just tested it without signing in as a member, and it worked anyway. Here's the link:

http://www.emusic.com/dailydownloads/toolbar/main.html

I'm seeing a lot of interesting collections here. I'm going to go through everyone's lists this weekend and then find some of this music to add to my own collection. Thanks, all!


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have some of everything on my iPod. I just did a quick shuffle and these are the artists who came up: Queen, Skillet (Christian Rock), Keite Young (R&B), Fugees (Rap), John Denver, Stevie Wonder, Grits (Christian Rap), Lynyrd Skynyrd, Keith Urban, Robin Thicke(R&B), Nancy Ajram (sings in Arabic), Nelly Furtado, Trans Siberian Orchestra.

All sorts of stuff. A friend once told me that she would hate to find my iPod in the street because of the diverse music that is on it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> marianner (or anyone else who's interested) -eMusic also has a free daily download. I just tested it without signing in as a member, and it worked anyway. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.emusic.com/dailydownloads/toolbar/main.html
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of interesting collections here. I'm going to go through everyone's lists this weekend and then find some of this music to add to my own collection. Thanks, all!


Cool, thanks for the link!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Side note: here's a forum tip that might be pertinent for this thread:

Did you know that when you're writing a post, you can select an artist name (or song name) in your text, and click on the little music note button?

Here's what the button looks like:







It's up in the row of formatting buttons where you have the bold/italic/etc options.

When you do this, the selected text will become a clickable link in your post, that links into Amazon's MP3 store for that artist (or song). For example, Roy Orbison. Another example: Come Monday

This is only available at KindleBoards... it's something I programmed a while back and thought it might be useful on occasion.

- Harvey


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Tigress780 said:


> I have some of everything on my iPod. I just did a quick shuffle and these are the artists who came up: Queen, Skillet (Christian Rock), Keite Young (R&B), Fugees (Rap), John Denver, Stevie Wonder, Grits (Christian Rap), Lynyrd Skynyrd, Keith Urban, Robin Thicke(R&B), Nancy Ajram (sings in Arabic), Nelly Furtado, Trans Siberian Orchestra.
> 
> All sorts of stuff. A friend once told me that she would hate to find my iPod in the street because of the diverse music that is on it.


Tigress,

My son and I share an iTunes library, so he's introduced me to a lot of music I wouldn't otherwise have heard. He loves GRITS, have you heard their cover of the U2 song _With or Without You_? It's a great song!!! Available on iTunes.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> Tigress,
> 
> My son and I share an iTunes library, so he's introduced me to a lot of music I wouldn't otherwise have heard. He loves GRITS, have you heard their cover of the U2 song _With or Without You_? It's a great song!!! Available on iTunes.


I have heard that song before. It is a really good cover!


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very diverse, Classical, Opera, Heavy Metal, 70s rock, Elivis, Run D MC, Otis Redding, Hymnals....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Side note: here's a forum tip that might be pertinent for this thread:
> 
> Did you know that when you're writing a post, you can select an artist name (or song name) in your text, and click on the little music note button?
> 
> ...


Harvey, that is too cool! Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love all music, so my iPod has a little bit of everything. 
My most recent addition is Kenny Chesney, Greatest Hits II.

My favorite song is I'm Alive with Dave Matthews.

Thanks, Harvey, for the link to the song. Very cool.
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

There are clse to 15000 songs on my iPod (that includes my Harry Potter audiobooks that come up as songs and not audiobooks). The most recent additons are Bon Jovi's The Circle (currently on sale for $3.99 for the full album and Sister Act. My collection ranges from classical to heavy metal with a lot of Broadway and Rock.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Less diverse than most.  Concentrated in about 3-4 genres, 1-2 dominating.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Less diverse than most. Concentrated in about 3-4 genres, 1-2 dominating.


And what genres might those be?


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Diverse enough to make my brain cramp up a few times. A few song shuffle incidents that come to mind: switch from Metallica to Garth Brooks; Gretchen Wilson to Led Zeppelin; or Jars of Clay to The Clash.

Unless I'm in a picky mood, my music taste is generally pretty broad. I'll listen to just about anything that could be considered rock or country, as long as it isn't whiny, depressing, rap, or R&B. Sometimes I switch over to something more New Age or Classical when I need to concentrate or relax. 

Most recent additions to my library are Kevin Costner (actually a fairly decent singer, kind of a country bar-band style,) Patterson Hood (lead singer of Drive-by Truckers,) Anna Waronker (featured on last week's episode of the TV show Castle,) and the new Bon Jovi album thanks to Amazon's MP3 daily deal. 

I'm currently in the middle of rating the rest of my iTunes library (about 4000 songs rated, about that many left to rate) because I like to listen to my music on shuffle, with Smart Playlists built off ratings, genre, and last played.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

meglet said:


> Diverse enough to make my brain cramp up a few times. A few song shuffle incidents that come to mind: switch from Metallica to Garth Brooks; Gretchen Wilson to Led Zeppelin; or Jars of Clay to The Clash.
> 
> Unless I'm in a picky mood, my music taste is generally pretty broad. I'll listen to just about anything that could be considered rock or country, as long as it isn't whiny, depressing, rap, or R&B. Sometimes I switch over to something more New Age or Classical when I need to concentrate or relax.
> 
> ...


$3.99 for the new bon jovi was quite a nice surprise, wasn't it?


----------

